

Pathetic: Google Finance Dies at night - dawie

I am a big fan of Google Finance. When the markets are closed, Google finance closes and it basically just times out. No Downtime message, just " Problem loading Page". I think it's pathetic coming from a Internet company like Google.<p>Has anyone else noticed it?
======
noodle
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/finance.google.com>

its up for me, with no timeout errors, and i've never had a problem with it at
night which is where i have the most time to do my research.

~~~
dawie
I do my research at night to. It's weird though. I can only access it when the
markets are open. I am in Canada though...

